
Atomic Design using Sketch - stephenitis
https://medium.com/re-write/the-unicorn-workflow-design-to-code-with-atomic-design-principles-and-sketch-8b0fe7d05a37#.dctkvo41e
======
danieltillett
Seems a pretty straightforward way to organize things, but can we please stop
with the unreadable hipster designs. White text on a light green/blue
background is almost impossible for my 40 year old eyes to read. Good design
is about helping your users achieve their goals with the least friction
possible.

~~~
simonh
For me using a 5.5" phone, text that should be easily legible with a different
colour choice is completely unreadable.

------
andrebalza1
Useful approach. There's still a missing link for a perfect workflow: being
able to export the CSS properties generated this way into a pre/postprocessor
framework (bootstrap, zurb etc) instead of overriding the resulting CSS.

A note to the author, and a wish: please stop _abusing_ the term unicorn just
for the sake of having catchy trendy titles, unless there is a meaning in "the
unicorn workflow" I'm not aware of.

~~~
coldtea
The unicorn had a meaning similar to "rare/holy grail" long before it started
being used for startups.

------
camillomiller
I don't know... In his presentation Brad Frost makes fun of websites that look
like different iteration of the same design. With the Atomic Design approach
he delivers... websites that are completely in line with current aesthetic
trends.

